
Facebook says Apple rejected its attempt to tell users about App Store fees - pseudolus
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-apple-exclusive/exclusive-facebook-says-apple-rejected-its-attempt-to-tell-users-about-app-store-fees-idUSKBN25O042
======
dividedbyzero
Good thing they did, too – it'll strengthen Apple's legal case (because
they're consistent), and weaken Apple's PR case, because this would be at
least somewhat offensive to most people if they realized it happens, and
Facebook running into those limitations is much harder to hide than a million
Smalltime Cos being treated like that.

